# Keys to Scolopendromorpha genera



## peterbourbon

Hi,

a key to families I worked on the last weeks.
The keys on scolopendra.be might be a bit outdated recently, I hope they are going to be refreshed soon. In the meanwhile you can use this actual key:







Have fun.

Cheers
Turgut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven

GREAT WORK !!! much appreciated :worship::worship::worship:

the keys on scolopendra.be were not the only thing outdated 
that's why i decided to putt the whole site down for a while,
for a serious total update/make-over. working on it, working on it


----------



## SAn

Thanks for helping the community


----------



## peterbourbon

*Keys to genus Scolopendra*

Hi,

due to some server-tidy-ups I have accidentally deleted  a bunch of files and directories in past.
I uploaded the Scolopendra-keys again, enjoy.







Cheers
Turgut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## peterbourbon

*Keys to genus Cormocephalus*

Hi,

I've been working on this for quite a long time, cause Cormocephalus is a taxonomical mess and - as you can see - includes many species.

Therefore I added my notes to the key.
Don't mind the mysterious abbreviations, they only act as codes to arrange certain parts of the keys in my work.

Key:






Notes:






Cheers
Turgut


----------



## Crysta

ohh wow turgut you really like centipedes ehe. amazing work 
*reads*


----------



## snappleWhiteTea

I wander what geeks do with their spare time?

only kidding, wish i could do some thing like this, nice.


----------



## Greg Pelka

Hate you! :wall:
Don't you have a job, family or something else to do? ;P


----------



## zonbonzovi

Was wondering where this disappeared to...great to see it back up with all the updates and such!


----------



## peterbourbon

Greg Pelka said:


> Hate you! :wall:
> Don't you have a job, family or something else to do? ;P


Don't waste your time in hating. 
Finally you are the student from both of us, so you should have way more time to develop fresh keys for every species. 

Oh, I have a job, even a quite stressing one (software developer in projects), but I don't do such sophisticated things in just 4 weeks.
I always work a bit at evening on things like that when I have some spare time.

And even if I wanted to, I have plenty idle times, waiting for literature references to arrive.

And never forget: The day has 24 hours, enough time. 

Cheers
Turgut


----------



## cacoseraph

that is truly amazing... i can't wait to put it to use 


this was a pretty major undertaking!


----------



## peterbourbon

cacoseraph said:


> that is truly amazing... i can't wait to put it to use


Thanks a lot and I'm glad it can be of use (I like to use it for myself, cause always striking thorugh literature for just one species is so time consuming).

I did Scolopendra and Cormocephalus first cause they include the highest number of still valid species.

Now I'm continueing with the other genera until I have finished everything.
Should be easier than Cormocephalus or Scolopendra.
Next thing will be Ethmostigmus.
Then Otostigmus and Rhysida.

I'll keep you updated!

BTW: I didn't put it as Excel-Sheet online cause I know not all of you have Microsoft system running (maybe rather Linux or MacOS) - and converting can be a mess to Open Office.
If you need it as excel or PDF (more printer friendly) just drop me a mail: TKocer AT gmx.de

Cheers
Turgut


----------



## peterbourbon

*Errata Scolopendromorpha-key*

Hello,

JGE Lewis kindly pointed out that I missed a paper:

- Lewis, 2006 - On the scolopendromorph centipede genus Mimops Kraepelin, 1903, with a description of a new family (Chilopoda: Scolopendromorpha).

Hence genus Mimops is no more placed under Subfamily _Cryptopinae_ but has been transferred to a new family _*Mimopidae*_.

Furthermore after his revision and old-world key in 2010 the main diagnostic character of _Arthrorhabdus_ is the length of tooth plates.

I fixed both parts in the key and uploaded it again.
Should show up automatically.

EDIT: PDF-versions available:

Scolopendromorpha: http://www.scolopendra.info/keys/genera_keys_scolopendromorpha.pdf
Scolopendra: http://www.scolopendra.info/keys/scolopendra_keys_english_20091218.pdf
Cormocephalus: http://www.scolopendra.info/keys/cormocephalus_keys_english.pdf

Regards
Turgut


----------



## JanPhilip

Thanks for all the hard work you put in! I was searching for something just like this, and I find this :worship: 

I would love to be abit more up to date on chilopoda taxonomy, but where to start when all you know is the basic orders? 

Cheers,
Jan Philip


----------



## Curiosipede

Hi hey hate to be this guy but does anyone have any keys on ethmostigmus? Trying to do some IDing and i dont have anything to compare anything to


----------



## vyadha

Links seem to be dead. Any other place to get these?


----------



## Greg Pelka

vyadha said:


> Links seem to be dead. Any other place to get these?


Here you go 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=18IBC4TZwpbdgv9FcVJx1SsBU_zQqo8ym

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## vyadha

Thanks!


----------

